# Is she preggo?



## mustangrooster (May 12, 2017)

Well, my little bubba had her first heat a couple of weeks ago. I really really don’t want to get into the details about how she come about to the possibility of being pregnant. Long story short, somehow she got out one night with my full male dog.

I asked this on BYC, and aside from the ‘debate’ that went on because I have a full male dog and full female dog, and some people telling me I needed to get her spayed and I was irresponsible for not getting her spayed (Basically in the middle of _nowhere_, besides, I *do* have my reasons for not spaying her) everybody said she was pregnant. Never had a pregnant dog, still not totally convinced that she is pregnant. Thought I’d ask you guys, you know, considering y’all have pregnant goats and whatnot on a regular basis, so thought you'd have more experience in this area than me....... 

Soooooo……….this is her, just took the pictures this arvo, and I noticed a more “round” stomach up close and such, but it’s not all that noticeable from far away. So please don’t think I’m stupid, she’s confusing me.

She turns one on the 31st of May


 


 

 
 


Andd.......here's the culprit (our full 4-year-old male dog)


----------



## luvmypets (May 12, 2017)

I would say yes but I have never bred my dogs before. Accidents happen, you just need to keep an eye on her now. Here is a good thread discussing the spay/nueter topic, its very informative and definitly worth a read https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/spay-neuter.34939/ 

I will also tag @Southern by choice as she is very knowledgeable in this topic.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 12, 2017)

If she was in standing heat and got out, then most likely she is bred.
I  can't tell much from the pics after only a couple of weeks.
When my GP was pregnant, never really saw much development until the last couple of weeks before she had her pups.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 12, 2017)

I would say yes.. Our collie did the same thing wasn't sure, wasn't sure, then one day she had a belly. Then another day she started getting some milk in and it just kept gaining.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 12, 2017)

Too soon to know if it has been just two weeks. 

At 5 weeks you should have her checked.
At six weeks her teats may show development, and milk may start coming in BUT this still doesn't mean she is pregnant.... yes, usually it does but dogs can have false pregnancies.


----------



## Latestarter (May 12, 2017)

Sorry you're having to deal with this unplanned event. Stuff happens, and you have to deal with it. Hope it all works out for you in the end. Mark the event date on your calendar and then move forward 58-68 days (63-65 is "normal"). Good luck.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 12, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Sorry you're having to deal with this unplanned event. Stuff happens, and you have to deal with it. Hope it all works out for you in the end. Mark the event date on your calendar and then move forward 58-68 days (63-65 is "normal"). Good luck.



You really want from 60-63 ... anything over that means there is an issue.... dogs generally going before day 59 is also not good.
I have always looked at day 60 as the marker if day 63 comes round and no pups I would be going to the vet


----------



## Bunnylady (May 12, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Too soon to know if it has been just two weeks.



It's been a lot more than 2 weeks.

This is what mustangrooster posted two and a half weeks ago on BYC:
"Yes, i was unsure as to if it was a week, or 2 weeks or what, but i know for sure that she hasn't been off her heat for longer than 4 weeks. "

along with this picture:





Mustangrooster, I'm beginning to think maybe you are in denial, if you are still trying to be "confused." A vet will be able to tell you whether this pregnancy is for real or a false one, but this dog is definitely doing something hormonal that isn't normal for a non-pregnant dog that has just been through her first heat. One of the people who weighed in on your BYC thread is an experienced dog breeder, another is a recently qualified veterinarian. I believe they both told you to get her checked by a vet.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 12, 2017)

Oh I thought it had been just two weeks... I cannot see the pic well ... sure hope it is a false pregnancy!
If not you'll deal with it BUT make sure you do it right! Place pups, screen people, vaccinate, deworm, and feed a very good diet.
Pups should not leave before 8 weeks even if your laws of the state say they can go earlier!


----------



## mustangrooster (May 12, 2017)

Yep, its been a lot more than 2 weeks. Thanks for all the input everyone, and yeah, accidents do happen. It wasn't in my control that she got out, I don't have super powers. And I can't do everything, I could have spayed her, but I've already been there.



Bunnylady said:


> It's been a lot more than 2 weeks.
> 
> This is what mustangrooster posted two and a half weeks ago on BYC:
> "Yes, i was unsure as to if it was a week, or 2 weeks or what, but i know for sure that she hasn't been off her heat for longer than 4 weeks. "
> ...



Why would I be in denial and why would I *try* to be confused? If i knew for sure she was pregnant i wouldn't pretend to be confused  She has mammary development and a bulge, yes, but all pregnant dogs I've been around look different to what I'm seeing. Sometimes she has the bulge and it's clear to see, other days it's not! I'm not trying to be confused, I* am* confused.

And to be honest, yes it was an accident and she may be young, but with limited access to dogs around here, I don't actually hate it to the point where, well, you know......

 The vet is a long trip, we don't have that sort of time on our hands at the moment. I would love to take her, but I can't find the time right now.



luvmypets said:


> I would say yes but I have never bred my dogs before. Accidents happen, you just need to keep an eye on her now. Here is a good thread discussing the spay/nueter topic, its very informative and definitly worth a read https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/spay-neuter.34939/
> 
> I will also tag @Southern by choice as she is very knowledgeable in this topic.



Thanks, I have been keeping a close eye on her, I'm thinking I might have to switch her to homemade dog food right now, as I don't trust what's in the store brought stuff.



OneFineAcre said:


> If she was in standing heat and got out, then most likely she is bred.
> I  can't tell much from the pics after only a couple of weeks.
> When my GP was pregnant, never really saw much development until the last couple of weeks before she had her pups.



Fair enough.

Oh ok thats good to know.



samssimonsays said:


> I would say yes.. Our collie did the same thing wasn't sure, wasn't sure, then one day she had a belly. Then another day she started getting some milk in and it just kept gaining.



Righty'o, guess I should be expecting puppies then.....Collies? I love Collies.  Ah, it's so nice to know I'm not alone on the 'not sure' part, I don't feel as stupid now.



Southern by choice said:


> Too soon to know if it has been just two weeks.
> 
> At 5 weeks you should have her checked.
> At six weeks her teats may show development, and milk may start coming in BUT this still doesn't mean she is pregnant.... yes, usually it does but dogs can have false pregnancies.



Her birthday is on the 31st of May--- I'm thinking I should probably get her checked this month either before the 31st of May or after----just have to find a time. By then, they would be able to confirm a pregnancy, yes? Ok, well her teats are very developed from how it was when she was younger, so when you say developed, do you mean swollen?





Latestarter said:


> Sorry you're having to deal with this unplanned event. Stuff happens, and you have to deal with it. Hope it all works out for you in the end. Mark the event date on your calendar and then move forward 58-68 days (63-65 is "normal"). Good luck.



Thank you Latestarter 



Southern by choice said:


> Oh I thought it had been just two weeks... I cannot see the pic well ... sure hope it is a false pregnancy!
> If not you'll deal with it BUT make sure you do it right! Place pups, screen people, vaccinate, deworm, and feed a very good diet.
> Pups should not leave before 8 weeks even if your laws of the state say they can go earlier!



I will do it right, you can count on that. I will make sure to do all that, too.

Oh, no! They wont go any earlier if she has pups. Poor thing actually came from a HORRIBLE backyard breeder as a 4 week old pup. I was up 24/7 hours a day with her for weeks on end. Heck, i even scrambled on the floor with her to teach her to play and numerous other things because she didn't have her mother or siblings around. Had to be dewormed, vaccinated for a lot of things etc etc and at 10 weeks she had a surgery for her bladder stones that she was born with. Shes been a lot of work, but it was all worth it.

If i can handle one 4 week old puppy (she had just turned 4 weeks when i got her) that i was up with her 24/7 hours a day with, and was basically the mummy dog, im 99% postive i can handle puppys with their mum.



If you could take a guess, how far along do you guys think she is in the pregnancy?


----------



## mustangrooster (May 13, 2017)

Alright. I have been moderating her very closely, and I have noticed an ‘extra’ bit to her tummy that is definitely not fat from overeating. It seems that in just a couple of hours I have noticed a very good difference, and I'm very confident that she is pregnant (probably 95% confident). I’m not going to be feeding her store bought food now, but her kibbles will stay in the homemade meal I’m putting her on. (The other dog’s diet is staying the same)


It was a plan to breed her when she gets older (in a couple of years) we need the guard dogs, livestock guardian dogs (as well as companions) etc. But since this is early, I’m going to have to deal with it and do the best I can to help her. So I have researched a whole lot before the suspicion of Heidi's pregnancy came across, and now i am printing off pages about whelping and what to expect and a whelping checklist etc etc.

I read that it’s false that younger dogs have trouble whelping and can die from doing it (If the dad isn’t a large dog breed, she shouldn’t have too many problems), and it's actually easier on them because they are younger and their body isn’t old and creaky BUT it’s just like asking a 12-year-old to be a mum, she won’t exactly know what to do, 'cause shes still a kid. So if it takes me to hand rear the pups to get them to survive then by all means I will do it. It’s in my favor that Heidi is a large breed dog and she is bigger than the sire.

But I do know that everybody has their own opinion on young dogs whelping, so I don’t know what’s true.

Also, read a fit and a healthy dog has an easier time whelping (which of course makes sense) lucky that Heidi and I usually go for a walk and play fetch etc every night. So a healthy and fit dog, check.

Hoping to get her booked into the vet this month. Going to keep you guys updated. I really do hope some of you will stick around on this thread, I would like to have a little backup team for some help


----------



## samssimonsays (May 13, 2017)

We had an oops with our collie. She is 55# and at 1.5 years old bred herself (we took all precautions to keep them separate but she spun herself until she broke loose and nearly broke my fingers that were grasping her collar ) to a 150# saint bernard great Pyrenees. Even tho the father isnt lager I would recommend having an x-ray done to see a rough number of how many because if there are only a couple they could be too big for her no matter what. It also gives you an idea if you need to be concerned and bring her to the vet if labor stalls. We had to have the x-ray done but I can guarantee that if we do it again we will do the x-ray every time due to the knowing a rough number of how many to be prepared for.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 13, 2017)

mustangrooster said:


> livestock guardian dogs



Uh, oh. Southern has strong opinions on this one, and you'll probably hear them. You have bully breeds in this mix, and I believe at least one herding breed. These types of dogs have been bred over countless generations to have an exaggerated prey drive that often makes it a challenge just teaching them to not_ attack_ the livestock; thinking you could turn them into LGD's is almost certainly not realistic.

If the lack of a visible belly is what has been confusing you, think about it. Pups aren't instantly formed, ready for birth, at the moment of conception; it takes a couple of months to get them to that stage. Most of the "belly" on a pregnant animal is baby/babies, and it takes a while for there to be enough mass for it to show. If I seem to be being a little rough on you about this, it's because I don't want you to be like my sister-in-law, who had a dog that she actually saw in a tie with a couple of other dogs, and still got "surprised" by her dog when she came home one day and found her having puppies in the middle of her bed! Clearly, something is going on with your dog; I'm very glad to hear that you are moving on past "is she or isn't she" to looking at what to do in the very good likelihood that she is, in fact, pregnant.

 I have no stones to throw on the subject of "whoops" mixed breed puppies. Though my husband and I have had many dogs and cats during the 30+ years that we've been married, we haven't paid a nickel for any of them. Most of them we found in the woods, where some other irresponsible person dumped them to starve and die. He had 3 little dogs that he had found like that when we got married, as a matter of fact. One, Simba, had a long back and short bowed legs like a Dachshund, though since she was white in color, that clearly wasn't all that was in her. I don't know how we got her past her first heat unbred, but she wound up having puppies with the next two heats, the first litter sired by what appeared to be a Bernese Mountain Dog, the second by an Irish Setter. I have good reason to think that she was newly pregnant again when we finally got her spayed. While I like to believe that some of those puppies went into good homes, in my heart of hearts, I know some did not. It's a sad fact that a lot of people don't value a thing that they don't have a lot of money invested into, and nobody pays much for a mixed-breed puppy - some will take them if you're giving them away, but . . . . 

Realistically, this is the best reason for getting a dog spayed - it is often surprisingly hard to keep her from getting pregnant. Not only do male dogs seem to magically come out of the woodwork to "do the deed," she will do absolutely anything in her power to make herself available to them. I had a 40 pound dog destroy a kennel getting_ out_; this same cage had been enough to confine fairly frantic goats on more than one occasion.

Particularly since these puppies will most likely be obviously Pit mixes, I would be seriously worried about what sort of lives any that leave your place would live. And because they are Pit mixes, any that stay are likely to be scrappy and aggressive among themselves, hopefully not to the point of killing each other, but maybe even needing stitching up from time to time. Life within a dog pack is not harmonious; there_ is_ a pecking order, and the boundaries will be tested and reinforced from time to time. Especially when you have intact animals, and a female goes into heat.Believe me, you have your work cut out for you; if you think raising this one dog was a challenge, imagine a whole litter . . .


----------



## Southern by choice (May 13, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Uh, oh. Southern has strong opinions on this one, and you'll probably hear them. You have bully breeds in this mix, and I believe at least one herding breed. These types of dogs have been bred over countless generations to have an exaggerated prey drive that often makes it a challenge just teaching them to not_ attack_ the livestock; thinking you could turn them into LGD's is almost certainly not realistic.



You called that one @Bunnylady !
These dogs are NOT LGD's.
They are NOT LGD Breeds.
They will NEVER EVER be LGD's.
Stop calling every freaking mutt and accident litter between two dog LGD's or potential LGD's.
It is ignorant, it is irresponsible, it hurts real LGD's and gives a horrible idea to those not knowing what LGD's are.

There are many dogs that can be a farmdog but farmdogs are NOT livestock guardian dogs.

When I read 


mustangrooster said:


> The vet is a long trip, we don't have that sort of time on our hands at the moment. I would love to take her, but I can't find the time right now.





mustangrooster said:


> Hoping to get her booked into the vet this month



I wonder what is so pressing or important that you are not actively seeking care and spending time educating yourself on this potential litter.


----------



## eggbert420 (May 14, 2017)

Dogs have been having pups for thousands of years, without a over priced visit to the vet. I have been keeping dogs for over 40 years and I have never taken one to the vet.

As I said on BYC people can and will love a mixed breed dog.  Loving a dog and a dog loving you has nothing to do with money.

what happens to a dog once it leaves your house is not your responsibility.  You might not care or you may loose sleep over it, but that's your business. Not mine or anyone else's .


----------



## LocoYokel (May 14, 2017)

I raised dogs.  A heat lasts about 3 weeks, a female will not be ready to breed until the last week  usually. (I believe most owner's manuals say average is 18 day per heat.  Some dogs, like all ladies, can have a bit different cycle.)  That dog looks preggo to me.  Honestly, how long ago did this occur?  I am sorry if I missed that if you have already said...  but I really think you need to think back, it is important for her and the pups nutritional needs.  Where she is this young you do not want her to get in any way undernourished.  This DOES NOT mean to feed her more of her everyday food.  She will need a proper ration of vitamins and minerals, per her weight, to account for what the pups are taking from her, as embryos and as nursing babies.  Not doing so can result in future problems for her and poor pups, as well as smaller total adult size for the mother and young due to poor bone growth among other things.  Please consult your vet, this kind of info they usually will give over the phone.
The dogs I raised were registered Staffordshire Terriers, aka the original pitbull.  I have to agree with @Southern by choice and @Bunnylady that your dogs are not LGD's.  That much pit in a mix, or actually ANY pit IN the mix,  means they are "My Yard, My Family" guardian dogs.  This is NOT a good thing for your other critters...

Please let me know how things go for her, she is a beautiful dog.  Also, please research breeding, pregnancy in first heat dogs, care of young.... you know, that stuff!
Good Luck!


----------



## mustangrooster (May 14, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> I raised dogs.  A heat lasts about 3 weeks, a female will not be ready to breed until the last week  usually. (I believe most owner's manuals say average is 18 day per heat.  Some dogs, like all ladies, can have a bit different cycle.)  That dog looks preggo to me.  Honestly, how long ago did this occur?  I am sorry if I missed that if you have already said...  but I really think you need to think back, it is important for her and the pups nutritional needs.  Where she is this young you do not want her to get in any way undernourished.  This DOES NOT mean to feed her more of her everyday food.  She will need a proper ration of vitamins and minerals, per her weight, to account for what the pups are taking from her, as embryo's and as nursing babies.  Please consult your vet, this kind of info they usually give over the phone.
> The dogs I raised were registered Staffordshire Terriers, aka the original pitbull.  I have to agree with @Southern by choice and @Bunnylady that your dogs are not LGD's.  That much pit in a mix means they are "My Yard, My Family" guardian dogs.  This is not a good thing for your other critters....



It occurred around 4 weeks ago. Its okay, I don't think I actually said how long ago the whole thing occurred. Oh, right, i think i will call the vet tomorrow about the whole food side of things.

She doesn't have that much pit in her, but you do have a point.



eggbert420 said:


> I would not pay attention to disrespectful people who don't understand your situation.
> 
> Dogs have been having pups for thousands of years, without a over priced visit to the vet. I have been keeping dogs for over 40 years and I have never taken one to the vet.
> 
> ...



Thank you Eggbert 



samssimonsays said:


> We had an oops with our collie. She is 55# and at 1.5 years old bred herself (we took all precautions to keep them separate but she spun herself until she broke loose and nearly broke my fingers that were grasping her collar ) to a 150# saint bernard great Pyrenees. Even tho the father isnt lager I would recommend having an x-ray done to see a rough number of how many because if there are only a couple they could be too big for her no matter what. It also gives you an idea if you need to be concerned and bring her to the vet if labor stalls. We had to have the x-ray done but I can guarantee that if we do it again we will do the x-ray every time due to the knowing a rough number of how many to be prepared for.








_____________________________



Bunnylady said:


> Uh, oh. Southern has strong opinions on this one, and you'll probably hear them. You have bully breeds in this mix, and I believe at least one herding breed. These types of dogs have been bred over countless generations to have an exaggerated prey drive that often makes it a challenge just teaching them to not_ attack_ the livestock; thinking you could turn them into LGD's is almost certainly not realistic.





Southern by choice said:


> You called that one @Bunnylady !
> These dogs are NOT LGD's.
> They are NOT LGD Breeds.
> They will NEVER EVER be LGD's.
> ...




Actually, i do think people need to see the WHOLE side of the story before they comment on things that could really offend or hurt a person (In this case---me)! Heidi has a bit of pit bull in her, but not a whole lot. I have been training her and she has been doing mighty fine at it! She has prey drives, sure, but when i say "Leave it" she listens. I've gotten from her trying to eat my birds as a puppy to a very tolerant dog that wont do anything if chicks are under her nose. OK, maybe she will never be a true LGD, i fully understand that.  But, the sire actually guards my chickens.

Im not calling her potential pups LGD for no reason. The father guards my chickens, and the mother is on her way to doing it and alot more.

So  @Bunnylady  and @Southern by choice Choice please before you go ahead and say something towards me regarding my dogs and what i can or cant do with them,  please get the whole story, because i have been working VERY hard on my dogs, and i dont like big downers like that, especially with how much work i put into my dogs. Unrealistic it may be, but Im not going to stop my progress. I understand one or both of you have LGD's so i can see as to why you thought my dogs aren't and cant be LGD's.

This has gotten too off track anyway, just like it did on BYC. I wanted an answer and a little bit of help, not people telling me what i can or cant do.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 14, 2017)

Hon,  JRT's are some of the most dedicated rodent-killers you'll ever see, but nobody calls 'em barn cats. 

It's whats in their heads that makes LGD's special, the personality and instincts they are born with, and no amount of training can replace that. Training refines it, directs it, but some things you just can't teach. The raw material you start with is what we are talking about; anybody who thinks "a dog is a dog is a dog; if I just work hard enough, I can do anything I want with any dog I want" is in for a lot of frustration and disappointment (and so is their dog). Even some dogs that are born of LGD breeds don't have what it takes; a good breeder/trainer knows how to recognize such dogs, and directs them into pet homes.

Look at it this way - I may play Minecraft on my laptop, but that doesn't make me a gamer, nor my computer a gaming machine. I suspect anybody who knew that world would laugh hysterically at the mere thought. It's just_ different._


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 14, 2017)

@mustangrooster you can call your dogs whatever you like to. If you want to call them livestock guardian dogs or cats then go ahead. It's no different than anyone else making up their own breeds. If you have a mutt and it guards your chickens or goats or cows or whatever u have then it is a lgd. Just not the pure breed kind. So what who cares. I like terriers and guess what they keep the predators away or kill them. So some may call them farm dogs others a pain in the butt. But they work for me. So if your dogs protect your stock them that is great. As for the vet do whatever you think. Just remember that vets weren't created first animals were. Some people don't realize that others live a days trip or more from a vet. But this is my opinion and everyone has one just as long as u don't beat the others up for theirs.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 14, 2017)

Simpleterrier said:


> @mustangrooster you can call your dogs whatever you like to. If you want to call them livestock guardian dogs or cats then go ahead. It's no different than anyone else making up their own breeds. If you have a mutt and it guards your chickens or goats or cows or whatever u have then it is a lgd. Just not the pure breed kind. *So what who cares*.



People who have dedicated countless amounts of time and resources to the raising and training of LGD's, and know what goes into making a good one. People who have had to spend enormous amounts of time trying to rehabilitate animals that have been mishandled by people who have no concept of what is involved. People who hear themselves maligned for "abusing" the animals by using the dogs to do what they were bred for. They feel that they, their dogs, and their hard work is disrespected and devalued when people appropriate the name, and stick it on any animal with who-knows-what combination of dog breeds they have wandering around the place, or call shoving a puppy out in the pasture without any shelter or any kind of guidance "LGD training." It seems to me that respect needs to go both ways.


----------



## Sourland (May 14, 2017)

mustangrooster said:


> _____________________________
> 
> 
> This has gotten too off track anyway, just like it did on BYC. I wanted an answer and a little bit of help, not people telling me what i can or cant do.



When you ask a question you must expect answers.  Simply because you don't hear what you want to hear doesn't mean they are not trying to help.  Knowledgeable folks have given good input and advice.  Good luck with your litter.


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 14, 2017)

Let me take a step back and redefine. Lgd are different but u can also have a non lgd that is a livestock guardian dog. Or if u want to call it a livestock protector. Does it keep your animals from harm? If the answer is yes and that is what you are looking for then go ahead. Everyone has oops and accidents. It's ok. Take it one day at a time you will eventually be able to tell if she's going to have pups even if it's after she has them. Just do what is best for you and your situation. Are there dogs that have died of old age and never saw a vet or had a shot. You bet there is. So I'll say it again just do what u think is best. That is YOU not me not southern not bunnylady. We don't know your situation or do we care. Some people on here have unlimited time and money others don't. Some go bankrupt for there animals others would die for them. And some of us remember they are animals and we are people. We care for them in a humane way and take care of them. It might not be the same way for all of us. But we do  need to remember that we all do it differently than others. It is all our opinions. So good luck to you.


----------



## luvmypets (May 14, 2017)

People are only trying to help you from frustration down the line. You say she is ok with chickens and listens and such. Well take for example our farm dog. He is a border collieXaussie shepherd, so he has an extreme herding drive. It has taken quite some time for him to be respectful of our animals(sheep,alpacas,pigs,poultry) and although he can calmy walk amoungst them 90% of the time, he still has his moments. Once and a while he will chase them which he knows he cant do, but the truth is he cant help himself. Don't get me wrong he is a superb farm dog. He patrols, barks at strangers, and catches any sort of vermin but he is not a LGD. He does not live in harmony with our animals, he would not risk his life for them, and he comes home with us every night. What Im trying to say is no matter how much you train her that instinct will be there and sooner or later you may just have a slip up. Im not trying to tell you what to do with her, its just something to keep in mind.


----------



## eggbert420 (May 14, 2017)

Dog
a domesticated carnivorous mammals that typically has a long snout, an acute sense of smell, and a barking, howling, or whining voice. It is widely kept as a pet or for work or field sports.
  LGD
 a dog that lives with and gaurds livestock.

Donald trump is not a politician. 
Guess what? 
 If you live in the United States he is your president.  Like it or not.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

There was never any condemnation towards you and as many on this forum will tell you I go out of my way to help anyone with oops litters and understanding heats, breeding , training etc.

I have 35 years in canines, vet med, and training, the list goes on.

The reason I suggest the vet trip is because some dogs on their first heat cycle because of immaturity may not release enough eggs... the belly looks huge and full of pups but may not be.
One of the most tragic events is when a bitch has 1-2 pups and they are so huge they cannot pass them ... the pups dies,  and the bitch dies.
Emergency c- sections can often be too late and the cost of such is staggering. Here in the states $3000- $4000.
Yes dogs have been having pups for thousands of years...  all animals....People too....  but when they are your companions and you love your animals giving them a bit of care up front can really save you and them heartache.

Your vet can do an ultrasound or x-ray for very little so you know what to expect.

Things do happen. My last litter my Anatolian had 11 pups and ended up with hypocalcemia. It was a long 3 weeks we almost lost several times. I am equipped for these things and have experience yet I was still on the phone with my vet at 3 am multiple times....

Above all, I don't need to know the hows, or whys of the matter... I do however ultimately care that momma dog and owner come through this.
Just make sure you are well prepared.



eggbert420 said:


> what happens to a dog once it leaves your house is not your responsibility


Yeah and that is why we euthanize tens of thousands of dogs a year.  A person SHOULD care where each pup goes. I do suspect the poster does care.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (May 14, 2017)

The female dog has BEAUTIFUL markings!!!


----------



## Bossroo (May 14, 2017)

When one has a litter of pups from mixed breed dogs, one NEVER knows what they will end up.  The key is what genes are dominant or recessive or co dominant/ co recessive.  By the numbers one can say something like 1/4 of a certain breed characteristics  ,  if those genes are dominant that trait will be experessed, while another pup in the same litter will inherit genes that are recessive so that pup will turn out totally different in most respects.   The recessive gene can hide for genereations then suddenly pop up totally unexpected. In other words, a TOTAL CRAP SHOOT  from pup to pup.


----------



## mustangrooster (May 14, 2017)

OK the whole LGD thingo? Put it aside. I would never sell the pups labeled as an LGD, I would never sell Heidi labeled as an LGD and I would NEVER sell the sire labeled as an LGD (Not that I'm ever going to be selling Heidi or the Sire). I highly respect those people who spend hours and hours working on a true LGD, and I'm not going out and ruining that good name of an LGD by selling pit mixes as them.

I never intended to sell them as LGD's, and I think a lot of you took the whole LGD thing the wrong way which again has started a debate. Apologies, I should have explained more clearly.


Either way, Heidi is coming along nicely, the bulge in her tummy is slowly starting to grow, shes getting there.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (May 14, 2017)

I hope she has a smooth, easy birth (if indeed she is pregnant)!


----------



## H2oratt (May 14, 2017)

Well I have to chime in.  I breed,show and groom dogs. It is hard for even an experienced breeder to tell if a dog is pregnant in the first4 weeks. Dogs go through the same hormonal changes wether they are pregnant or not. We call it a false pregnancy. I have been fooled many times. The only sure way is to go in for an ultrasound at 4 weeks. And even that is not foolproof.


----------



## H2oratt (May 14, 2017)

Mustang rooster. You are welcome to pm me or ask any questions. Once I know for sure my dog is pregnant I gradually up theirs food.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2017)

H2oratt said:


> Well I have to chime in.  I breed,show and groom dogs. It is hard for even an experienced breeder to tell if a dog is pregnant in the first4 weeks. Dogs go through the same hormonal changes wether they are pregnant or not. We call it a false pregnancy. I have been fooled many times. The only sure way is to go in for an ultrasound at 4 weeks. And even that is not foolproof.


That is what I had mentioned early ... I have abitch that has had false pregnancies her whole life and never been bred. Some believe that because of this she should be spayed... Although for most dogs I would agree however this dog is NOt an ideal candidate for such.  
False pregnancies are very common. 
Generally we do checks between 5-6 weeks. None of the vets bother at 4 weeks.  Personally I like the 6 week check.


----------



## mustangrooster (May 14, 2017)

DutchBunny03 said:


> The female dog has BEAUTIFUL markings!!!



Thanks! She is a darling


----------



## mustangrooster (May 14, 2017)

Goatgirl47 said:


> I hope she has a smooth, easy birth (if indeed she is pregnant)!



Thank you! Me too.



H2oratt said:


> Mustang rooster. You are welcome to pm me or ask any questions. Once I know for sure my dog is pregnant I gradually up theirs food.



Thanks!


I really appreciate all this help everyone. Starting to put together the whelping kit, and the whelping box, just to be prepared. But I'm also prepared for a false pregnancy.


----------

